# OK, I admit it, I'm in love again....



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

...with this little cutie patutie! This is Sand Spur (named for the sand spurs all throughout her fur!). She is so adorable - LOVES people but is totally unsure of other kittens. I picked her up last week with 8 others - a litter of 6 and a litter of 2. All about the same age - 10 weeks. They all need about 1/2 pound before they are eligible for adoption so I won't have anyone very long, but boy oh by this little girl is just too adorable. Snuggles, rolls on her back for belly rubs and just purrs up a storm. Heavy sigh. Honey took one look and said "she's a keeper!". No Honey....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

The other two in the photo bomb are Poppy (behind Sandy) and Petey the polydactyl.


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ohhhhh!!!!!

What a lady!!! She is absolutely breathtakingly beautiful! 

I don't know how you are going to let that fluffy wittle face go!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! Marcia, she's ADORABLE!! 
(So are the others!  )
It WOULD be VERY hard to say good bye to her...


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What an adorable ball of fluffiness!!! &#55357;&#56845;❤&#55357;&#56472;
I would want to keep her too! Oh, Marcia you are like a magnet for super cute kittens!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Remember the days in school when you didn't want to play - just sit around and study? Naw, me neither, but this girl is just like that. She does not interact with the other kittens, even acts somewhat afraid of them but will sit and watch them then quietly go play with a fuzzy mouse or scrap of something in the corner. She LOVES those crinkle balls but will only chase it so far. Go to pick her up and she arches her back to meet you and loves to be snuggled. Such an odd little baby, I've never seen anything like it. I think she was loved by someone very much but never exposed to other kittens or maybe even litter mates. Trust me I have scoured Craigslist and FB - surely someone is missing this sweet puff ball kitten.

Oh Sandy, I wish you would talk to me.....


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

She is adorable! If you lived closer I would come to your house and take her.
Poppy's face looks funny. Does he/she have black spots beside the nose?


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh my she is adorable! Sounds like she has a unique personality too!


----------



## radtech (Sep 20, 2014)

She's beautiful! Keep her! haha..I'm no help. I love polydactyls! They are all so cute! Love the Grease reference!


----------



## Tabitha T (Jul 23, 2014)

Oh! Shes so cute! I vote to keep her! I know I would!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

i sniff a foster failure...I can hear Polly already..."MOMMMMM I really really really really need one of these babies to stay and be my forever friend...please MOMMMMMM"....<mom not listening> "DAAAAAADDDDDD...look how cute Sandy and I look together...we love each other....DADDDD can we keep her? Please please please please....convince mom please...mom says no...ok, let's hide her so mom can't take her away".


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

She's adorable! And she sounds unique, special. Can you keep her? I forget how many keepers you already have. Ha ha!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

LOL - I love the dialogue Mocha's Mommy!  But seriously, little Sandy looks like she would love to stay at Chez Marcia forever. What a little sweetheart! :heart


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh ooh Ooh such cuteness I would not be able to resist keeping this sweetie


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

She looks like a sweetheart! Only 10 weeks? Is she on the big side, or is it all fluff?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

NO, NO, NO we are NOT keeping her!! :-x Polly has a never ending number of playmates here now! I currently have 3 going to the shelter today and that leaves only little Dory, the all white girl with the peach colored tail, left from the last batch of fosters! They are being adopted left and right (2 yesterday!) so I am taking in more. I will have 10 at home which includes Dory, plus a momma with unknown number of newborns AND a 3 month old+ very scared feral/stray that needs a week of two of lovin'. (He was trembling when I held him.) Momma, babies and scaredy cat are coming home today! No shortage of babies for Polly to love on, I tell hubby!!

Having said this Sandy sure is a cutie patutie! :luv She is playing and starting to snooze with the other kittens but still a tad wary of us. Hubby came into the cat room wearing a black shirt and it scared the snot out of her this morning! 

spirite her age is an estimate. She is ALL fluff - there is tiny little body way down under that fluffiness ! Only weighs 2lbs 6 ounces pounds!


----------



## Artiesmom1 (Jan 28, 2014)

Awwwww, Marcia--Sandy is so cute.

Don't upi just love when they bend their head to the side and stare at you.. It is def love :heart and a photo op moment...
It melts your heart.....:wolfie:catsm


----------

